# .  (, , , )

## nvv23

:



> 2008                    ,      100   .       20-   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      () (. 3 . 3 . 80  ).  2007         ,       2006   250  (. 7 . 5    30.12.2006 N 268-).


 ,             ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nvv23

FAQ    (  )?

----------


## .

*nvv23*,       FAQ,      :Smilie:

----------


## nvv23

> *nvv23*,       FAQ,


  :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Paul_P

.         -

----------


## .

.

----------

29.03.2007  -3-25/174@

----------


## komcat

, ,    :
       2007 ,        (  ? -      )?
     2008 ,        ,     2008     2009 (   )?

----------

1.    2007              2008?
2.  ,     ?
3.  ?

----------


## Andyko

1.   .
2. 50
3.

----------

, 50      20  ! :yes:

----------

.3 .80 n-       :
1. -     **       ? 
2.  (  )     ?
3.   -    ,    2007 .       (    -   ). 
4.      ,   ?  ,  ?

 , .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1.       , 
2. ,        **
3. ,     ,  ,    


> 9  2007 . N 25-3-05/512
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                   .
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> : .
>   , ,  : ,    ,    7  5    30.12.2006 N 268-,     2  3  80  .
> ...


4. .     .80   .

----------

> 4. .     .80   .


,    (    )     ..  80    "",      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

...   :Big Grin:   :Smilie: 
,  -    .    .

----------

.        2007. ( 6%),      (  ,   ),      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cooler

> (  ,   ),      ?


    -       300-500   .15.6 .

----------


## .

-   ,          ?






 11  2007 . N 76



   N 1-
"      
  "

"10.      :
10.1.        .     ." 

       ...

----------


## Cooler

* .*,  **,   - **.

  -  :



> .
> 11.3. ,                     ,       ** .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    (    )     ..  80    "",      .


    -    .

----------


## Coreopsis

:

10.      :
10.7.   ,    ;
11.1.         .    :
- ,       , ,             ,         ;

    , /  ,  ,     -         1,5 .


  -     -   0  ,  :Wow:

----------


## .

1   .      .

----------


## Cooler

> , /


      ?

,   ** ,  - .

----------

2007.    .    . (  /),   = 0?

----------


## .

1

----------


## Lippa

,         ?

----------


## Larik

11.3. ,                     ,         .

----------


## Lippa

> 


    ,      -    - 0,5,        ?     8,5    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

9.

----------


## Coreopsis

> ?
> 
> ,   ** ,  - .



    .     ,   -  .       .    ,   ,     3   :Wink:

----------

.
   ,   .9 ,        ,     , ,     .
 ,       ,       .
   11.3 ,   ,        -      ,    .

----------


## .

?     ,      . 
      ?

----------

.    ,   .

     :
       .     .

    ,        !

        ,       ,  -        !

      ,          .

  ,            ,  :      (      ).        "  "  !            !

----------

> ,            ,  :    (      ).        "  "  !            !


, ,    ?   ?      .

----------

.
      ,     .
      .
 ,           ,    ,    .
    "  ".
               .

----------


## .

** ,     ,     ?   . , ,     ?

----------

> ,    ,


    ,   -   ?

----------

,   ,    ,      -  1 ?

      -  1 ?

    1  -   2 ?

----------


## .

,     .
   ,   ,  .    100 ,    .

----------

- ,       ,        (, ,    ),   ,        -      ?

----------

-      ,   ?  ,  ? 

 - 4. .     .80   .

         ?           .
     .80,   0  1?

----------


## .

**,  ,   28     .   ", "   .
 .

----------



----------


## zorro_z

,     -  ,    0?
     4  " "  .     ( )   2,    :yes:    2.
   .
 -     -    .
             (1),   - -   2.
 -?    - ,           0.
   ?

----------

?

----------


## .

11  2007 . N 76



   N 1-
"      
  "

----------

, -

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/stat15.htm

----------

:Frown:

----------


## .

,   .

----------



----------


## .

,   ?

----------

?

----------


## .

:Wink:     ?      ,  .

----------

:Frown:

----------


## .

,    http://www.gks.ru/bgd/free/b06_26/Main.htm

----------

, -    ,  .  .
1.      25.01.07.   1  - ,        01.01.2008?    2007.   ?
2.   :         0,5 ,          -   .     1,5  1?

----------

,  -   .      .    ....

----------


## .

1

----------

. -.

----------


## Paul_P

2  .   ()        .

----------

.

----------


## Luchana

, ,            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.80  
                20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,     (    ).

----------

!     ?  ,            - ?
      4-    ?         ?      - ?      " "..

----------


## Helper-2005

N 1- 
 :Wow: 
    :



> ...                 12.
>                , ..  1  30  31  (  -  28  29 ),   ()   ,


- ,  ,  .
  - :



> ,       - .   ,    ** ,  , :
> ...
> 9.5.           ,       ()     .             ,    ,      (. . 11.3).


 - ..   1/2 -       :Wow: 
  - ,    ** :



> 10.      :
> 10.1.        .     .


         -       !   :Wow: 
.               -   :Embarrassment:  ..   . ,     -  1 (   ).

----------


## .

> -   ..   .


 , ,    -  ...

----------


## .

.
  ,  .  .
    ,   ()  .      .   3   .      .
      ,   .  ,     ,        ,  .  :Smilie:     .

----------


## niks35

.

----------

, ,      ?

----------


## .

(      ),  .

----------

, ,       ,     ,  3  ,   =3?           ,        ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> , ,       ,     ,  3  ,   =3?


    .  . ..    - . =1.



> ,        ?


.

----------

Helper-2005,    ,  )

----------

.   2
.  2
  2 
.   3
    3
  3
  3
     3
   3
     3
   3
     3

 33    12 = 2.75

----------


## Lippa

3

----------

> .



  ,         1.     1   ,   .    1,         ?

----------


## .

.       .
    1,         :Wink:

----------

Lippa,    ?
     ?

      ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

?
   0.25.     , ,

----------


## buxgalter

> .


!!!
 ?   ???

----------


## LegO NSK

,   .   ?

  .    ,       (),        ,         ,  .

----------


## .

> !!!
>  ?


    ,     ?

----------


## Larik

........      ...  .
     - .

----------


## buxgalter

> ,     ?


-.  ...
...

----------


## fr_svetik

:Help!:   ,     ,         ,  ,    -    - , ,    ,    ,   ,   ,        ,     ,  /      :Confused:

----------


## deBerg

!
    ,        .  ?          ?

----------

,                ,        50 .  ?   50 .        ???

----------


## fr_svetik

> ,     ,         ,  ,    -    - , ,    ,    ,   ,   ,        ,     ,  /


 ,   ,   ,      ?

----------


## Uli@

,          1 (..   )

----------


## .

.       .  .

----------


## Uli@

*.*,     "0" ..     "",    ,    ,     ,    .(),          ,   .  "",   ,    .

----------


## .

26.3      .         .
,  ,       .

----------


## Uli@



----------


## 66

:yes:  -  3 , 6% ,       ,..  ( )-  .    .
                ?    (0  1)?

----------


## Uli@

> ?    (0  1)?


  2008                    .
    20-.
   ,    - 1

----------


## 66

> ,    - 1


      1   6 ?000001-  -----1?

----------


## Uli@

> 1   6 ?000001-  -----1?


    1,

----------


## 66



----------

.
    2007   8 .    ,    (    ).   1   1  8?

----------


## .

> .
>     2007   8 .    ,    (    ).   1   1  8?


   : (8 . * 11 . + 1 . * 1 . ()) / 12 = 7,4 ~ 7 .

----------

11.01.2008      / 
 ..



  2008                    . ,  2007  ,      2006   250 ,    * (. 7 . 5   30.12.2006 .  268-).

  3  80           
    (   09.07.2007 .  -6-25/536@   09.07.2007 .  25-3-05/512):

  20   ; 
   ()     20-  ,   ,      (). 


                      1-          ,     *   09.10.2006 .  56 (  ).

                     12.               ,   ()   ,         .            *      (. 8 ).

          ,       -  (. 9 ).

,       *  (. 10 ):

 ; 
    - ; 
    ; 
          ,       ; 
,              ; 
               * ; 
*  ,    ;* 
; 
. 

      *   (. 11.1 ):
*,       , ,        ;* 
,             ,      ,           . 



 , ,        ,     (. 11.3 ).

      ,                      12 (. 11.6 ).

 :yes:

----------


## .

**,      .    .    .
    .

----------



----------


## Luchana

, . , .      .            ,         .        ..    ,              ,    . .       ,     ,     .

----------


## .

> .


  .

----------

03  2007.     01  2007.?

----------


## zhur

,    , ,         ? (     )
 ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> 





> 


,      :Smilie:

----------

01.01.08.?

----------


## zhur

,     1  ,       .   ,    - 3 ((1+11+11+11)/12=2,83333)???!!

----------


## .

?

----------


## zhur

...   12 ,    ,     -...
 ,     ,       ? ..   ,     ?

----------


## .

> ..   ,


  ,   .



> ...   12 ,    ,     -...


    ,

----------


## zhur

:Smilie:

----------


## _k@t_

, 
     6% 2 (    ), 
-2(    /  /  )
-2(   /  /  )
-2(   /  /  )
-3
-3
-3
-1+ (1   /  /  )
-1 +(1   /  /  )
-1+(1   /  /  )
-2
-2
-2
, 1 -     ,   ,   -
        *   (. 11.1 ):
,             ,      ,           .
     1,5...
 1?

----------

.    ?   ?
   .

----------


## Larik

50

----------

,   50 ? -       ? ,         50 ?    50      ?

   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,    ,

----------


## Chery11

, ,     :
1.    11  2008 .     :%  ,      2008 .         ?
2.            ( )

----------


## .

*Chery11*,   .  ,  .

----------


## Chery11

))   !         ,    ,  , !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chery11

.,              ?

----------


## Uli@

01.01.08                 .  2009      20  2010.

----------


## -

2008.       -   88 .,    83 .     ?

----------


## nefi

. ,  6 %,    2007 .  2007   ,     ,  ..   ,   ,   .

 2008 .     9 ,  ,   ,  .

     ,           20.01.2009,   ,      ,   ,  "   ",     ,     50 ,        1,5,       ,    .

    ,  -    ,     ,    "",    ,      .  .

----------


## .

*-*,    .     99  101 ,

----------

.    2008 ,      ,    1- ,    20   ?    2009    2010?

----------


## .

20    .     2010
         ?

----------

, ,          50 .,   -  ?       ?       .  ,    .

----------


## Anna___2007

15.01.2009.,   - 4 ,  -4 .
, ,     1  2009, ,       ?    20.02.09 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    20

----------


## Anna___2007

,     ,     2009  20.01.10.  ?  :Frown:

----------


## kvaaakyshka

!!!!
   2008    ...   ...
  2008           0     14 


    ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## Ledi--1

- 1 . (  ),  ,  ?
  ?  ?

----------



----------


## Ledi--1

> 


     ?

----------

?

----------


## Ledi--1

[QUOTE=;52161077]    ?[/QUO

   -             .  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> -


     ,       :Wink:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

,   12.05.2009 .   2 ,     . ,  .  (  )  .      (  )   = 1 ??????

----------


## hiker

?           ?

----------


## .

*hiker*,        20 , ,

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

!!!!  12  2009.,    2 ,    .  . ,  ,     - .  -   ,   1 ?????     -    .....  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

,  1,   3?  :Wink:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

.... ,      ....

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## .

*yermilovaIrinka*,   ,     .

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

- 3  1.... ????   :Wow:

----------


## Ego

?  :Wink:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

...  .... Ego??????

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

,  .... ,     ...  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

)
  ,       -  1  :Smilie: 
,       :Smilie:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

Ego  :Wink:    1, -    ,    ..

----------


## orangebee777

,  :
1.        ,     1  2?
2.     ,    0?
3.     (  ),     ,     0  1?
4.      (  -)  2       ,     1?
 .

----------


## .

1. 1
2. 
3. 1
4.  ,

----------


## orangebee777

.

----------


## kathy

,    .      , .. .

----------


## .

?

----------


## kathy

,

----------


## .

- .    ,    ,

----------


## katen

, ,  ,    .
  1  2009  4 , 26   .   .   0,5 ,    . .         ?

----------


## .

*katen*,   100  ,        :Frown:   2

----------


## katen

> *katen*,   100  ,         2


         ?  :Redface:

----------


## katen

> *katen*,   100  ,         2

----------


## Andyko

> ?


     ,

----------

,        ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!   ( )      ... ..        ...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 52

(   ).       1.

----------

,    ...           ...     (..  )     ,      ...           ...  ?

----------


## Andyko

**,        ?
    ,    , ,      .
    ,   .

----------

, ,      ,             .-4???
     ,        ???

----------

,      :        ?       1   ? ,  20..  !  ))

----------


## .

,   .   ,

----------


## 84

! , ,  ,  ,      ,   1.   ?  ?   ,    ?  , ?        ,     ,  ? ,  ,     ?    ,     ,   .   ,    200 .,       .    ?

----------


## arcadagroup

.           20 ?

----------

> .           20 ?


  :yes:

----------

> 1.   ?


  "0"




> ,    ?

----------


## 84

> 


..      ? ,  ..  ,    ? ?
     ,    ? 50 ,   200 ?

----------

> ..      ? 
> ,  ..  ,    ? ?


,  



> ,    ? 
> 50 ,   200 ?


 200 ,   50!
. 126

----------


## 84

,   .
  , ,      ,       ,          ,        .      ,    ?   ?

----------

14.01.2009, 
    20.02.2009    19.03.2009. 
,   2      ,        ,      50  ( .1 .126), 
        ,       . 
 -   -    ?

----------


## .

3

----------


## Azarov

> ,      :        ?       1   ? ,  20..  !  ))


     :

           ,   - 1   ,     () , *   ,   ,*      ().

----------


## Shumilov

> "0"


.    ,     2010.  ,      20 .     -,     -   ,     "1".   2009      "" -   .   -    ? ,  (6%),  .

----------


## .

*Shumilov*,      ,

----------


## Shumilov

> *Shumilov*,      ,


 ,       -   0. ,       ,   "1"  "0" -  - . , ?

----------


## Andyko

,   -  __

----------


## Shumilov

, ., Andyko,   =)

----------

.       ()          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.  .

----------

,  ,  ,     ? ,     ?

----------

2010  3 ,   ,  0  3?

----------


## .

** ,    
**,  0   ,    .     ,   .

----------


## lady-olga77

2010 .       2011 ?        2010  ?  . 80       -     20  ,     ....     ?   .... :Rotate:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## milira

"    " ....   1  2011 .?

 ,  "     "        , , , 11.01.2011?

----------

> "    " ....   1  2011 .?


 :yes: 




> , , , 11.01.2011?


 :yes:

----------


## milira

, !  :Sun:

----------


## ponDR

.   - ,    ?

----------


## Nastya_a

,    .,  2010    3 ,       ,     ? 0  1?

----------


## Andyko

1

----------

-   /    -  ?    -       30 -    2?        ,           -     -  .

----------


## marinaNotebook

> ,   -  __


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: , ,   .  !

----------


## 1

,      ,     ?

----------

*1*,

----------


## Liana Daring

,    .   2010     1 ,    .      ?

----------

1

----------

,     ,      ,    ??

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Apiq

,         "1".
      , : ",   .                  ,    ".

     -   ,    )))      0

----------


## Andyko

> ,

----------


## Apiq

> 


  ,        .    ,

----------

,              ??

----------


## Andyko

**,   ,      ,      .
       ,    ?

----------

> **,   ,      ,      .
>        ,    ?


     ,   ,         .
 !!
    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Nuti

,      ,     : 0    - ??

----------

*Nuti*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=69716&p=53094879

----------


## Elenav73

...  ,       20.01.2011      .. 21.01.2011    200 .? :Frown:

----------

*Elenav73*, -   :yes: 



> 80.  
> ...
> 3. ...      
>   20    ...





> 126.    , 
> 
> 
> 1.      ...
>      200     .

----------


## Elenav73

!   ...

----------


## igils

"  ".         ...   ,   ,  ,    ""   .
         ,        ,  ,     100          .

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,    ""   .


  200      - .  ,  ,     ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


 ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

*igils*, 


>

----------


## igils

.    ,    ,    ,   ..     .      ,      .




> 


    ,   ,    ,   ,     .

----------

: "       ,       () ,   ,     ,    ,  100 "
 ,    ( )      100 ,      ,     ()   100 ??       150     -   100?

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,   ,     .


  ,                      .   ,     ,          ,     ?     ,    ?      ?



> .      ,      .


    - ?  ,         ?   ,    ,            :Wink:    ( ) - -   .  ?    .    ,   ,        .
 ,   *  200*   :Wink: 



> ,    ( )      100 ,


       .    . 346.26



> 2.2.      :
> 1)    ,     ** ,   ,     ,    ,  100 ;
> 2.3.         ,   1  2  2.2  ,        ,   ,          ,      .


    .     2010     100 ,     2011

----------

*.*,  ?    .346.12 .2.1,  15,     .

----------


## .

?            :Frown: 
    .      /

----------

> ,    ( )      100 ,      ,     ()   100 ??       150     -   100?


 ?

----------


## .



----------

! ,  ...
  -   ,    "0".
  - 
      ,         ...

     ,        ,   ....

   ?         ?
   ???     (     )

----------


## Feminka

" 0 "  ,  "1",       .
    .

----------

...     -   -   ...
      ,  "0" -    ...      .

      (

    ... -  ,   -  - !!!      ...

  )

----------

,    ,      ? 
      40 .

----------


## Trod

-?   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> 


  :Confused: 



> -?   ?


   ,   ...

----------


## Trod

> ,   ...


     ,     ...

----------

> ,     ...


   - ?

----------

, , .    ,  -     .   ,   ,      ,        "" ? 
!

----------


## .



----------

,       1  .

----------

**,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,      ? 
>       40 .





> .
> 
> , 
> 30  2006 
> N 268-


 :Cool:

----------

> ,      ?


  " " ,   , 
   ,    " " ( ..  )
 :Smilie:

----------


## -

-     ? (  )

----------

*-*,  .

    , ,
   ,  " "

----------

> *-*,  .
> 
>     , ,
>    ,  " "


   -   1     -  2-  ? -   .

----------


## .

> -   1     -  2-  ? -   .


     ,      :Smilie:

----------

**,        ,
       - .



> 


 ( ),    ?!  :Smilie:

----------

(  ).    ,   .   ( )  .
         ...

----------

> ...


  ""  2011 - .

----------

,    ....

- 2    
- 2   0,5  (1   0,5  ,    02 )
- 3     

 ..  ?

----------


## .

.        -4   .
  .

----------

))))   / ,      ,      ..   0,5  ...,    ??

----------

0,5

----------

?  ?

----------

> ?


  :yes: 




> ?


 " "?
 ?! . . 357

----------

-      ?     ? ?

----------


## .

?        -  ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------

!          ,          ,           .   "",  ,   ,     .  ,   .           ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

